# Fluval Edge (Stock) - Battling Algae



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings fellow fish lovers,

How to stop algae from growing on my live plants? I have a thin layer of diatoms on the leafs and there always some sort of algae all over the tank.

Stock Lighting on the tank but I want to buy some MR11 LEDs but am afraid it will just further the problem.

I have :
5 harlequin rasbora
2 Cory Bronze Catfish
2 Live Plants (Crypto, not sure about the other one)

I also have a tin layer of filter floss with the stock filtration. 























Also, can you name the plants I have?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Anubias Nana as well as a crypt of some sort. The plant on the left is fake, am I correct? 

The algae might be from prolonged light period, or sunlight hitting the aquarium.
You may also be feeding your fish too much.

first step is to reduce the light period to around 6-7 hours, and feed your fish 4-5x a week (fish do not three meals a day like us)


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

There always a thin layer of green algae growing on the leafs no matter what. I have to manually remove them but it's getting so tedious. 

Should I add more live plants?, change the substrate to AquaSoil?, maybe some snails or shrimp?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I would recommend switching to a nutrient based substrate such as fluval stratum, aquasoil, or netlea soil if you truly want to have more plants that rely on root nutrition (eg your crypt) the anubias does not need to have its roots submerged in the substrate as it gets its nutrients from the water column.
Sounds like you have excess nutrients in your water column that is feeding the algae. Add some fast growing plants and see how you're doing after that. If you want harder to keep plants, get one of the recommended soils 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Sound good, know any places that has ADA AquaSoil? By the way, where did you get those lamps in your low tech plant tank. They look awesome, that one nice set up.


Also, do you know why my crypt is growing in random pattern? It used to be evenly circular but now it's all over the place.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Sound good, know any places that has ADA AquaSoil? By the way, where did you get those lamps in your low tech plant tank. They look awesome, that one nice set up.
> 
> Also, do you know why my crypt is growing in random pattern? It used to be evenly circular but now it's all over the place.


*Aqua Inspiration* on Kennedy south of Steeles in Scarborough.

I usually drop in to AI every 2 weeks or so when I'm in the area for my physio. Great Place for Planted tank fish, plants and products. The owner Freeman is very friendly. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I got my lamps from Walmart LOL they were $15 a piece. And your crypt looks like that because its growing ! Its a good thing  no plants will grow completely symmetrical 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> *Aqua Inspiration* on Kennedy south of Steeles in Scarborough.
> 
> I usually drop in to AI every 2 weeks or so when I'm in the area for my physio. Great Place for Planted tank fish, plants and products. The owner Freeman is very friendly. Tell him I sent you.


+1 go to AI all the time, great service and price. For the high end hobbyist

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, the AI site looks great. I was looking for some Eco-Complete instead of ADA but they don't have it on the site. 

I read some reviews online that said ADA tends to break down after a while and lose it's shape compared to Eco-Complete.


Also, do you guys know any places in the GTA that sells MR11 LED for the Fluval Edge?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I read some reviews online that said ADA tends to break down after a while and lose it's shape compared to Eco-Complete.
> 
> Also, do you guys know any places in the GTA that sells MR11 LED for the Fluval Edge?


Aquasoil does break down, but it takes years, especially with limited usage (roots using the nutrients)

Eco-Complete does not have any nutrients in it, rather it absorbs nutrients in the water and releases it slowly, which means you will have to dose ferts.

Not too sure about the MR11 LEDs, but you could convert it to MR16 easily, and get a wider range of bulbs


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to pick up some AquaSoil from AI, is it usually 39.99? 

Also, do you guys think a group of Shrimp will eat some of the algae? Maybe some CRS shrimp?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is $40 but that bag will last you a long time, or can be used on many tanks. I wouldn't recommend crs for algae, amanoes are the workhorses when it comes to algae. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> Yes it is $40 but that bag will last you a long time, or can be used on many tanks. I wouldn't recommend crs for algae, amanoes are the workhorses when it comes to algae.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


I got about 70+ shrimp at the St Catherines Auction on Sunday and they have already done a great job cleaning up my algae issue in my 29g planted tank.

Picked up these:
50+ red cherry
12 green
6 Crystal Red Shrimp grade S+ *(6 for $16)* WoW!
_St Catherines Auction was really great. Lots of good stuff and great prices. A buyers market for sure!_

*Can't wait for the KWAS Auction 'Octoberfish' in Kitchener on Sunday Oct 30, 2011

or let us know if your going, on the GTAAquaria Thread for the KWAS Auction 'Octoberfish'*


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I decide against getting the AquaSoil, it looks like mud and there a grace period before the water clears.


Any idea how to replace my gravel with Eco-Complete without freaking out my fish?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I decide against getting the AquaSoil, it looks like mud and there a grace period before the water clears.
> 
> Any idea how to replace my gravel with Eco-Complete without freaking out my fish?


I do not agree, but I guess that is personal preferance. You can get fluval stratum, it's black but it is more expensive and of lower quality IMO (it breaks down a lot faster)

water cleared for me w/ netlea soil within 10 minutes
fluval stratum, 1 day

ada is still untested

switching out gravel is hard, almost always results in a death. I usually just put the fish in a container with the filter running and i just switch it real quick and replace it with 1/2 water from another tank and 1/2 dechlorinated tap.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Netlea sound good, did you have to soak it a few days to get it clear? 


Algae is still coming back, I think I should pick up some of those Shrimps you were talking about.

My water quality is fine, a bit of Nitrate. Would you recommend getting more Anubias Nana or another low light plant to battle the algae? My Anubias grows well but there always algae on the leafs, I'm so confused. 

I think I might just start on a new Tank, made for aquatic plants. Fluval Edge is so limited in it's options.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I just put in the netlea straight in LOL

And take advantage of a fast growing plant to consume the nutrients before the algae can get to it.

As for your edge, you can cut off the top glass panel to make it a normal 5.5G Rimless aquarium

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Update:

I cut down on the light, I think the 6500 K lamp light is a bit over kill to leave on. Still using the stock Halogen lights but I'm thinking of upgrading to LEDs MR11.

Here some recent pics, the shrimps are doing a great job on the crypt plant but they refuse to eat the algae on the Anubias Nana.










Anyone know what type of algae is on the Anubias?










Here is picture of one of the shrimps saying hello! The fake plant to the left of the picture has fake algae painted on the base, most of the algae I have are on the real plants and gravel.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like bba ( black brush algae)
With some diatoms

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

